# Notepad++ & .xml



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im having a HELLUVA time getting my notepad++ to show me .xml. I have tried many different things to get it but it just wants to show me boxes and gibberish. Can anyone help with the setup of notepad++ or at least tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

not sure if it is helpful or not, but XML worked out of the box on my notepad++

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------

